# Respiratory safety



## mfarris (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm new to this hobby and was wondering if, in addition to safety goggles (which is obvious), should a dust mask/respirator be worn at all times while machining metals?  Are certain metals hazardous when machining them?

Most of the safety rules in the shop are common sense (turn machine off when working on, no loose clothing, eye goggles, etc.) but I just wanted to make sure I'm not taking some percaution I need to that's going to result in me coming down with cancer or some other illness years down the road.


----------



## rkepler (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't routinely wear respiratory gear except when painting or using solvents.  Most sources that you find online are geared to industrial exposures (i.e. 5 days at 8 hours per day) and so are overkill for someone playing in their shop for a couple hours once a week.  But if you start working enough hours to get industrial level exposures you might consider industrial level protection.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 13, 2012)

> I'm new to this hobby and was wondering if, in addition to safety goggles (which is obvious), should a dust mask/respirator be worn at all times while machining metals? Are certain metals hazardous when machining them?





> should a dust mask/respirator be worn at all times while machining metals?



IN general  no. 




> Are certain metals hazardous when machining them?


Yes berilium copper is a health hazard. 
cast iron can be dusty dirty. 


a dust respiratory is probably a good idea when grinding. 
Tin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 13, 2012)

There are some alloys of copper that are a very bad health hazard when machined. I'm thinking berryillium copper here, but I'm sure someone will speak up if I have it wrong.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 13, 2012)

WARNING!
INHALING BERYLLIUM DUST OR FUMES MAY CAUSE SERIOUS, 
CHRONIC LUNG DISEASE AMONG EXPOSED WORKERS; 
THIS LUNG DISEASE CAN BE FATAL.
BERYLLIUM CAN ALSO CAUSE LUNG CANCER.

http://www.osha.gov/dts/hib/hib_data/hib19990902.html

tin


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 13, 2012)

Right, beryllium copper is hazardous stuff.  The good news is, there is no reason I know of to use it in our model building work.  Just be aware of it and avoid unknown copper alloys. 

A dust mask can be nice at times when machining cast iron if you are taking light cuts and getting a fine spray of chips.  Mostly, the mask keeps the iron out of your mouth and nose so you aren't tasting it.

It always pays to ask about things like this. Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## Entropy455 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a beagle named beryllium. . . .

The metal is bad, the dog is good.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 14, 2012)

As it has been mentioned there is no need to have beryllium copper in the home shop. I have seen it and have machined it a little bit. but I do not have it at home. It is used in aircraft bushings. and it is used in non sparking tools used on chemical factories. so if find a nice old bronze looking wrench do not take it to the buffer of wire wheel to clean up unless you are prepared to deal with toxic dust.  
tin


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 15, 2012)

I once heard that TREFOLEX fumes were a cancer risk. Anyone heard this ?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 15, 2012)

dust controls are recommended for Corian and Teflon. 
when in doubt or working with a new unfamiliar material download and read the MSDS sheet.
Tin


----------



## hi speed scrap (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, I heard that rumor years ago,
I still use it all the time tho.
Here is a safety data sheet for trefolex

http://www.warrenbestobell.co.uk/PDFs/trefolex/06PTREF.pdf

Dave


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 16, 2012)

Herbiev said:


> I once heard that TREFOLEX fumes were a cancer risk. Anyone heard this ?


 
I have heard of this, but it might just be the same rumour you heard. My tub does say to use on hand tools only, not for use with machine tools and goes on to say that no harmful fumes are not released when using hand tools. I routinely use it for threading on the lathe and for drilling as well though.

They do say that any char on meat from the BBQ is also a carcinogen, so I guess you can't avoid all the risks.


----------



## starnovice (Nov 16, 2012)

The last/first time I milled cast iron I did not wear a mask and spent 3 days blowing black particles out of my sinuses (TMI?)


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Dave and Cogsy. I heard the same thing " safe for hand tools ony". The tins I got were at an auction about 40 years ago, so I'm just wondering if the recipe has been "modified" since then.


----------



## skyline1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips fellas I Might need to machine a little beryllium copper in the future (Spot welder electrodes) and I believe MIG welder torch tips are made of it. So it's a dust mask and surgical gloves for that stuff.

Been using Trefolex for years though Including power tapping with it (Control Panel Backplates) never had a problem yet but it is good to be aware of the risks.

Regards Mark


----------



## rkepler (Nov 17, 2012)

Cogsy said:


> I have heard of this, but it might just be the same rumour you heard. My tub does say to use on hand tools only, not for use with machine tools and goes on to say that no harmful fumes are not released when using hand tools. I routinely use it for threading on the lathe and for drilling as well though.p/quote]
> 
> Looking at the MSDS for Trefolex all they list as 'dangerous' is ethanol and methanol.  The first you drink in any alcoholic beverage, the second you avoid drinking (I occasionally use it as a cleaner and sometimes for lighting charcoal for a BBQ.... leading in to.
> 
> ...


----------

